

NSA Bombshell Story; Key Facts Turning Out to Be Inaccurate - pederb72
http://thedailybanter.com/2013/06/nsa-story-falling-apart-under-scrutiny-key-facts-turning-out-to-be-inaccurate/

======
eightyone
Point number 3 is irrelevant because if the companies implicated are involved
with PRISM, they aren't allowed to tell the truth legally.

------
EthanHeilman
And the government shills come out.

~~~
mooism2
You're making an ad hominem attack. A list of substantive errors and
inaccuracies in the article would be more convincing.

~~~
EthanHeilman
It's got one vote, no one is going to read my comment. The utility on such an
action is low.

